# Passover vegetarian recipes



## momsdacook (Dec 29, 2007)

I am having people for the first Sedar this year and two of them are vegetarians. They do eat eggs and cheese. I am not comfortable using cheese because the rest of the meal contains meat. I do not want them to be eating just sides so I thought that some kind of vegetable loaf that could be made ahead and reheated.
Can anyone help?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've got some in my files, and will look them up for you.

But also consider things like mazoh ball soup made with vegetable stock instead of chicken. No, it's not traditional. But it will make them feel more like part of the group. And I don't think anyone else will mind.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

How about falafel.

Here is a recipe for that:

[h5] Ingredients [/h5] 1 cup dried chickpeas or 16 oz. can of chickpeas or garbanzo beans.
1 large onion, chopped
2 cloves of garlic, chopped 
3 tablespoons of fresh parsley, chopped
1 teaspoon coriander
1 teaspoon cumin
2 tablespoons flour
Salt 
Pepper 
Oil for frying
[h3]
[/h3]Place dried chickpeas in a bowl, covering with cold water. Allow to soak overnight. Omit this step if using canned beans.

Drain chickpeas, and place in pan with fresh water, and bring to a boil.

Allow to boil for 5 minutes, then let simmer on low for about an hour.

Drain and allow to cool for 15 minutes.

Combine chickpeas, garlic, onion, coriander, cumin, salt and pepper (to taste) in medium bowl. Add flour.

Mash chickpeas, ensuring to mix ingredients together. You can also combine ingredients in a food processor. You want the result to be a thick paste.

Form the mixture into small balls, about the size of a ping pong ball. Slightly flatten.

Fry in 2 inches of oil at 350 degrees until golden brown (5-7 minutes).

Serve hot.

Falafel can be served as an appetizer with hummus and tahini, or as a main course. Stuff pita bread with falafel, lettuce, tomatoes, tahini, salt and pepper. As an alternative, falafel can be formed into patties and served like a burger.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Good choice, Fr33-Mason. Plus the other guests can have them as a side if they like.

Stuffed portobella caps make a nice vegetarian main dish too. I like using other wild mushrooms as the base for the filling, but there are innumerable choices.

Some other possibilities:

*Red Bean Loaf

*1 lb dried red beans
1 cup cooked bulgar or brown rice
1 cup grated carrots
1 cup finely chopped celery
1 large onion, chopped
4 eggs, slightly beaten
Salt and white pepper to taste

Cook beans until very tender. Drain and mash them---eon't worry about lumps.

In a large bowl combine the mashed beans with remaining ingredients and mix thoroughly. ut mixture in two lightly oiled 9 x 5 loaf pans.

Bake in a preheated 350F oven for 60-70 minutes.

Each loaf serves 4-6 people, so maybe cutting the recipe in half would make sense.

*Black Eyed Pea Cakes

*4 cups black eyed peas or other cowpeas
1 red onion, sliced
1/2 red bell pepper, diced
1 Jalapeno, diced
1 cup grated parmesan
2 large eggs
2 tbls flour
2-3 garlic cloves, minced
1 tsp oregano
1 tsp salt
1 tsp black peper
1/4 cup parsley
2 1/2 cups bread crumbs
1/3 cup cooking oil

Cook peas. Drain. Divide in half.

Mix half the peas with the onion, red pepper, Jalapeno, parmesan, flour, garlic, oregano, slat and pepper. Run through food processor in batches. Blend in 1 cup bread crumbs and eggs. Fold in reserved whole peas.

Scoop out 1/2 cup of the mixture. Form into cakes about 3 inches in diameter and 1/2 inch thick. Coat with remaining breadcrumbs. Chill finished cakes.

Hea oil in a heavy skillet. Cook cakes a few at a time, uncovered, 4-5 minutes per side, turning once. Drain cakes and place on a baking sheet in oven to keep warm.

I have not done so, but I don't think it would hurt to eliminate the Parmesan.

These are especially good with a fresh salsa or spicy tomato sauce.


----------



## momsdacook (Dec 29, 2007)

I am planning to make matzo balls in veggie broth for my friends. The part I obviously left out is that we don't eat beans of any kind during Passover and this has been the problem with finding recipes. So I am looking for vegetarian main courses with no beans or dairy which is what I should have written in the first place. Thanks for the suggestions though. I think they look good.


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Well then....
...How about Baba Ganoush.
*Baba ganoush - standard prep*

1 large eggplant, unpeeled, about 1 pound
1 large clove garlic, peeled and crushed
2 tablespoons tahini (sesame paste)
juice of 1/2 lemon or to taste
salt to taste
*Garnishes*
3 tablespoons olive oil
pita bread cut into wedges
chopped parsley
Using a fork, poke the eggplant at least a dozen times. Place on a baking sheet and broil on all sides about 4 to 5 inches from the source of heat. Turn often until the eggplant is browned nicely all over. Total time will be about 45 minutes. Remove the eggplant from the broiler and allow to cool for a few minutes.

Cut the eggplant in half lengthwise, and scoop out the soft insides, discarding the browned peel. In a bowl mash the eggplant and the remaining ingredients, except the garnishes, with a fork. Do not use a food processor or blender as you do not want too smooth a paste. Serve on a plate with the olive oil and parsley sprinkled over the top. Guests dip the bread wedges into the Baba Ghanoush and go directly to heaven without passing go!

Serves 4-6 as an appetizer.

_* Baba Ganoush - cooking variations

Char Grill Method
*_
2 pounds eggplant (about 2 large globe eggplants, 5 medium Italian eggplants, or 12 medium Japanese eggplants), each eggplant poked uniformly over entire surface with fork to prevent it from bursting 
1 tablespoon juice 
1 small clove garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons tahini paste 
salt and ground black pepper 
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, plus extra for serving 
2 teaspoons chopped fresh parsley leaves
Ignite about 6 quarts (1 large chimney, or 2 1/2 pounds) hardwood charcoal and burn until completely covered with thin coating of light gray ash, 20 to 30 minutes. Spread coals evenly over grill bottom, then spread additional 6 quarts unlit charcoal over lit coals. Position grill rack and heat until very hot, about 20 minutes.

Grill eggplants until skins darken and wrinkle on all sides and eggplants are uniformly soft when pressed with tongs, about 25 minutes for large globe eggplants, 20 minutes for Italian eggplants, and 15 minutes for Japanese eggplants, turning every 5 minutes and reversing direction of eggplants on grill with each turn. Transfer eggplants to rimmed baking sheet and cool 5 minutes.

Set small colander over bowl or in sink. Trim top and bottom off each eggplant. Slit eggplants lengthwise and use spoon to scoop hot pulp from skins and place pulp in colander (you should have about 2 cups packed pulp); discard skins. Let pulp drain 3 minutes.

Transfer pulp to workbowl of food processor fitted with steel blade. Add lemon juice, garlic, tahini, 1/4 teaspoon salt, and 1/4 teaspoon pepper; process until mixture has coarse, choppy texture, about eight 1-second pulses. Adjust seasoning with salt and pepper; transfer to serving bowl, cover with plastic wrap flush with surface of dip, and refrigerate 45 to 60 minutes. To serve, use spoon to make trough in center of dip and spoon olive oil into it; sprinkle with parsley and serve.

*Baba Ghanoush - Gas-Grill Method *
Turn all burners on gas grill to high, close lid, and heat grill until hot, 10 to 15 minutes. Follow recipe for Baba Ghanoush, Charcoal-Grill Method, from step 2.

*Baba Ghanoush - Oven Method* 
Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 500 degrees. Line rimmed baking sheet with foil, set eggplants on baking sheet, and roast, turning every 15 minutes, until eggplants are uniformly soft when pressed with tongs, about 60 minutes for large globe eggplants, 50 minutes for Italian eggplants, and 40 minutes for Japanese eggplants. Cool eggplants on baking sheet 5 minutes, then follow recipe for Baba Ghanoush, Charcoal-Grill Method, from step 3. 
*
Baba Ghanoush with Sautéed Onion *
Sautéed onion gives the baba ghanoush a sweet, rich flavor.

Heat 1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil in small skillet over low heat until shimmering; add 1 small onion, chopped fine, and cook, stirring occasionally, until edges are golden brown, about 10 minutes. Follow recipe for Baba Ghanoush, Charcoal-Grill, Gas-Grill, or Oven Method, stirring onion into dip after processing.

Makes about 2 cups

I know it's not a main, * However, *You could make it as a wrap*, *Roasted red bell pepper wraps might be a good choice. 
Or you could serve it with baby potatoes especialy with sauteed onions.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

No beans means it will be difficult, at best, to make any sort of vegetarian loaf. They're almost all based on beans. 

Of course there's tofu. And TVP. But I assume you like these people, so wouldn't suggest it.

I don't think things like baba gannouj, and hummus (which is out anyway because of the chickpeas), and similar dishes work as main courses, any more than I think of, say, polenta that way. 

Polenta can be used as the base of a main dish, though. Pour it into a baking dish, cool it, cut it in shapes, and pan-fry it. Then construct the rest of the dish on top of it. Off the top of my head, I could see a circle of fried polenta topped with caponata and garnished with deep-fried herbs as a possibility. 

I had suggested stuffed mushrooms above, and still think that's a good choice. But you could go with other stuffed veggies as well: eggplant, and zucchini, and green peppers, and so on. The trick is to make them as festive as you can, so the vegetarian's don't feel out of place at the table. For instance, most people make stuffed peppers by cutting off the crown. An alternative is to cut them in half, pole-to-pole (cutting through the stem, so part is attached to each half as a handle). Then use three different, but complimentary, fillings to create stripes in the pepper bowl. You could, for instance, have a couscous/veggie filling on one side, a rice/veggie on the other, with the two separted by roasted red peppers for contrast, all sitting in a yellow bell pepper. 

Another possibility are what I call pillows, for lack of a better name. These are oversized ravioli, with whatever filling you prefer. I make these 4-5 inches across to give you the idea of what I mean. One version that's been popular has a pumpkin filling and is lightly sauteed in a sage/brown butter sauce. A sprinkle of matzoh meal for crunch, if you want, and you'd be good to go. Of course, there's no reason why regular vegetarian raviolis wouldn't work, either. 

A variation of arancini could work. Leave the cheese out. But for textural variety I think there should be something in the middle. Maybe carrot cubes, cooked until just tender? Or a hard-cooked quail egg? Or just a pitted olive.

BTW, if you're interested I have an incredible recipe for a vegetarian chopped liver---even dyed-in-the-fang carnivores have trouble telling them apart. Be glad to post the recipe for you.


----------



## koshercook (Mar 7, 2010)

There are nut loaves that you can try that do not use beans - try spinach nut loaf or zucchini nut loaf. I recently made these and although I used cheese it's not essential. Kugels are also a good option - try butternut squash, sweep potato, cauliflower etc. Stuffed vegetables are also great - I love stuffed mushrooms, but zucchini and peppers also work well. 
I would be happy to post recipes for any of these ideas if you want. 
Good luck - cooking for Passover is a challenge without added restrictions!


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

How about knish


----------



## momsdacook (Dec 29, 2007)

I would like the recipes for the nut/vegetable loaves. Thanks to everyone for the suggestions.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Fr33-Mason, the dough used to make knishes has leavening, which would make them a no-no for Passover. But for any other time of year---umm, umm, good!

Although there are exceptions. I was looking at one recipe, which the author's identify as being a "real taste of New York," in which the filling is wrapped in phyllo pastry. 

Say what? Which New York are they tasting, I wonder?


----------



## fr33_mason (Jan 9, 2008)

Well I did find this on the net:
My grandfather was jewish and I remember him making these things. but you are right, never over passover normally
[h1]Felina's Passover Knish[/h1]
Dear Lyvia and Yaniv, Hope that you enjoy these family recipes. And each time that you make them it will bring back fond memories. Love, Mom and Dad



Base:

10 medium potatoes

5 eggs

1 cup of water (from boiled potatoes)

2 cups of matzo meal

Salt and Pepper

Prepare a plate with matzo meal and one with oil

-------------

Stuffing:

3 potatoes

3 large onions

Salt and Pepper



-Boil potatoes.

-Sauté Onions.

-Prepare the base of the potato knish: mash potatoes, mix in eggs, 1 cup of water form boiled potatoes, matzo meal, salt and pepper.

-Prepare stuffing of the potato knish: mash potatoes, mix together with sautéed onions, salt and pepper.

Place oil in large frying pan.

To make the knish take the base and make a small pocket and fill it with the potato stuffing. Then cover all the stuffing using the potato base. Keep your hands oiled so that it is easy to work with the potato base. Then roll the knish in matzo meal and fry


----------



## koshercook (Mar 7, 2010)

Try this:

1 tbsp oil

1 onion, chopped

2 cloves garlic, finely chopped

225g spinach, thawed if frozen

125g (4oz) cashew nuts

75g (2.5-3oz) matza meal

2 eggs

120g (4oz) grated cheese (optional)

Salt, pepper

Heat the oil in a frying pan, and add the onion. Cook over a medium heat until the onion is translucent. Add the garlic and fry for 2 minutes more. Put into a bowl together with the other ingredients. Season well.

Put into a loaf tin and bake for 30-40 minutes until golden and firm.


----------



## momsdacook (Dec 29, 2007)

This recipe looks really good. Could I add mushrooms or maybe make a mushroom sauce? Thanks.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

It is extremely difficult to cook any traditional seder dishes without eggs..Noodle Kugel, Latkas,Potato Puddding, Matzoh Balls,Giffilte Fish , most of your loaf type dishes all are bound with egg. You cant even use any form of food starches to substitute except potato starch and or matzoh meal to bind. Carrot Simmis is ok, as is green beans with mushroom and onion.Nothing with flour as you know.Sweet potato and orange is ok as. is roasted baby beets. It is difficult Good Luck.

SORRY" I read wrong and thought you said no eggs , you can use all of the ones I  mentioned


----------



## chefguy (Nov 16, 2009)

You can try the cabbage rolls. really delicious.

recipe video is at： http://www.bethecook.com/recipes/Stuffed-Cabbage-Rolls










Ingredients 
1 large green cabbage
1 pound ground chuck
1/2 pound ground veal
3/4 cup raw white long grain rice
1 stick butter
1 bunch chopped Italian parsley
1 yellow onion
1 egg
4 cloves garlic
2 tsp salt
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 quart beef broth or water
1 cup water
1 can crushed tomatoes - 28oz
 Instructions 
Step 1 
Put 1 large green cabbage,
1 pound ground chuck,
and 1/2 pound ground veal into a large bowl. Mix well. 
Continue to add 3/4 cup raw white long grain rice, 1 egg, 
1 bunch chopped Italian parsley, 4 cloves garlic, 2 tsp salt, 1 tsp black pepper, 
1/2 tsp cayenne pepper, 1 quart beef broth (or water), 1 tsp Worcestershire sauce, 
1 stick butter. Mix very well.
Cover with a plastic, press down evenly. Then put it in the refrigerator. 
Step 2 
Go slowly and Take out the core of the large green cabbage.
Add water into a pot over heat, half way up. When the water is boiling, put the cabbage in to simmer.
Every 45 - 60 seconds, one of the leaves will be peeled off. Use a tong to transfer the leaves to a plate. 
Step 3 
Now use a plastic cutter to divide the meat mixture in half. Then divide each half in 5 portions.

Step 4 
Take a cabbage leave, flip it over. cut off the big, thick stem. 
Put one portion of your meat on the leave, roll the leave half way, roll in the sides, roll it over.
Wrap loosely. 
Step 5 
Lay 3-4 cabbage leaves on the bottom of a Dutch oven. Slice half onion, put the onions slices on the leaves.
Add some salt and pepper, and half can of crushed tomatoes. Lay on5 Cabbage Rolls, and fill the empty spot between Cabbage Rolls withcabbage leaves.
Add half can of crushed tomatoes. Lay on another 5 Cabbage Rolls,and fill the empty spot between Cabbage Rolls with cabbage leaves.
At last, Add 1 quart beef broth (or water), cover the top with cabbage leaves. 
Add half cup of water in the tomato can, and then pour down to the Dutch oven. 
Step 6
Bake covered at 350F for 1 hour. After that, Use a spatula to pressdown cabbage rolls to evaluate the water level. Add more water ifneeded. Bake covered at 350F for another 1 hour.

Step 7 
When done, let sit for at least 1 hour.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You cannot serve at a traditional seder because it contains rice.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Kosher cook, you can't mix cheese with meat.!


----------



## koshercook (Mar 7, 2010)

No, you can't mix cheese and meat. You can omit the cheese though making the spinach nut loaf parve.


----------



## koshercook (Mar 7, 2010)

You could definitely add mushrooms and/or make it with a mushroom sauce  - I think mushrooms and spinach go really well together. 

If you look at my website there are a few other parve vegetarian recipes you could try.

Good luck


----------

